# Bubbles in eyes?!?!?



## hunterk997 (Sep 9, 2013)

My russian tortoise has little bubbles in the bottom corner of her left eye. Her eyes swell sometimes, but I'm still situating that. I don't think this is normal. What could be wrong? I have her enclosure temps and stuff on several other of my threads. I'm panicking so please help. 


Sent from my iPod touch using TortForum mobile app


----------



## luvpetz27 (Sep 9, 2013)

I am sorry this is happening!! I wish I could help!! Someone should reply soon and help you!! Good luck!!


----------



## hunterk997 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks. Anyone have any ideas?


Sent from my iPod touch using TortForum mobile app


----------



## HerbsMommy (Sep 9, 2013)

Take her to a vet IMMEDIATELY! Symptoms of respiratory infection, will most likely need antibiotics. Wash and sanitize her enclosure and everything in it, keep temps very high. I have a baby Leo and he's sick right now so in addition to all that, I soak him twice a day. If yours is less than 4 years soak him twice a day


----------



## hunterk997 (Sep 9, 2013)

HerbsMommy said:


> Take her to a vet IMMEDIATELY! Symptoms of respiratory infection, will most likely need antibiotics. Wash and sanitize her enclosure and everything in it, keep temps very high. I have a baby Leo and he's sick right now so in addition to all that, I soak him twice a day. If yours is less than 4 years soak him twice a day



She's doing okay now. The bubbles are gone. I did some reading and found that it can be a combination of too hot and dry. Not exactly sure if that's the case with her, but I will be monitoring her more than usual. 


Sent from my iPod touch using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner. Bubbles in the corner of the eyes usually means that the tortoise is too hot/dry. Happens all the time in our warm weather here in Central Calif. and my sulcata, Dudley. When I see it I usually squirt him off with the hose and refresh his waterer.


----------



## hunterk997 (Sep 9, 2013)

Okay, that's what I thought. I decreased the basking temp and I soaked her. She seems to be good now. 


Sent from my iPod touch using TortForum mobile app


----------



## HerbsMommy (Sep 9, 2013)

Good! Glad it's not RI  

Yvonne, what's a waterer? Is there a device to regulate humidity in their pen? I just have a spray bottle..!


----------



## Tornado (Sep 22, 2013)

Yvonne - Can it be if they are too hot OR too dry, or does it have Tiber too hot AND too dry?

My little guy has had bubbles just today. In one eye at a time and I just cannot see how he could be too hot, but the humidity has gone down a ton recently (getting chilly in MN!)


Keri

RT - Tornado - approx 3-5yrs
09.03.2013


----------



## ascott (Sep 22, 2013)

This can happen if enclosure/ environment is too dry as well as can happen if the enclosure/environment is too hot...either or as well as a combination of....


----------



## Tornado (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you! I think he was too dry! He's perfect now!


Keri

RT - Tornado - approx 3-5yrs
09.03.2013


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm sorry.....I use the term "waterer" instead of having to type out "water dish." Just easier for me.


----------



## Tom (Sep 26, 2013)

Clarice, what are your four temps? Warm side, cool side, basking spot and night? What substrate are you using and how damp is it? Does she have a humid hide? Are you using a coil type bulb for UV?


----------



## hunterk997 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tom said:


> Clarice, what are your four temps? Warm side, cool side, basking spot and night? What substrate are you using and how damp is it? Does she have a humid hide? Are you using a coil type bulb for UV?



Warm side is about 80, cool side about 75, basking is now about 95, and it usually cools down to seventy at night. I use a mix if coco coir and topsoil, but I am really considering changing substrate. It is dry on top, and moist underneath. She doesn't have a humid hide, I didn't think she needed one, and no, I have been using a zilla tube light. 


Sent from my iPod touch using TortForum mobile app


----------

